# Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help



## justaposter (Feb 14, 2008)

Got in my Treg turned key an nothing happened. Thought that somehow battery was dead. Hooked up jumpers to treg and touched both ends on the other side and had mean sparks!! Checked lights and lights are bright. Checked alarm and alarm is loud. Turn key and none of the gauges register. Starter does not turn over. Can't get car out of gear. Wheel is locked. Can get key out. Thought it was key fob and used spare. Same result. Bottom line, plenty of juice in battery, but starter will not turn over, won't come out of gear, and steering wheel is locked. Called dealer and they said that they never experienced this. Any one out there had the same thing happen??


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*

I am not surprised given that you shorted the battery out yourself. There are much better ways to checking the voltage than creating sparks.


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*

Sounds like the problem several of us have reported recently - the access/start module goes bad and needs to be replaced, along with the steering column and possibly your ignition switch. What year and engine do you have, and do you have the keyless access with the black buttons on the door handles? Check this thread for more info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4121864
Tim


----------



## justaposter (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (Tahoe12)*

*Tahoe 12 *Boy you aren't much help, and the you're not short on sarcasm either. The problem existed prior to the "sparks". You are getting your cause and effect sorta combobulated. Thanks for posting an non post. Good Bye! 


_Modified by justaposter at 7:48 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## justaposter (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*

Thanks *Pilottim*








I have a 2004 V8 with keyless entry. I will take a look at the thread that you requested.


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*

It's funny i was wondering this morning when the next none start was going to occur and checked the long term mileage gage, it showed 52 hours of driving and 2200 miles which is about 700 mile more than the last time the none start happened.
I believe on the other working thread someone went through several repairs/changes trying to find a fix, the last one replacing a Kessy module but I haven't heard if this last one did indeed rectify the problem. In the meantime I just keep my handy spanner close and have left the plastic neg terminal cover off for easy access.
John


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justaposter* »_*Tahoe 12 *Boy you aren't much help, and the you're not short on sarcasm either. The problem existed prior to the "sparks". You are getting your cause and effect sorta combobulated. Thanks for posting an non post. Good Bye! 

_Modified by justaposter at 7:48 AM 1-23-2009_

How many amps were those sparks produced from?


----------



## justaposter (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (spockcat)*

*Spockhat* I am not sure. But in order to back in to the voltage I will use my spectrometer and measure the light intensity and then freeze frame the sparks in realtime on my high speed camera to measure the size. I will then input those data points into a "special" machine an the voltage should pop right up. And....in order to double check the results....I will attach the voltage meter


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justaposter* »_ *Spockhat* I am not sure. But in order to back in to the voltage I will use my spectrometer and measure the light intensity and then freeze frame the sparks in realtime on my high speed camera to measure the size. I will then input those data points into a "special" machine an the voltage should pop right up. And....in order to double check the results....I will attach the voltage meter









very clever.
spockcat asked about amps and you describe volts. 
you do not need to measure voltage, it is 12.6 +/- 0.2 V. 
0 points for this answer.
Dr. ****us.


----------



## justaposter (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (****us)*

I know, this is getting stupid! Anyway, I disconnected and connected the negative cable on the driver's side and it worked!!




























Thank you guys for the suggestion. As I understand, this is a short term solution. I will keep you guys posted when it occurs again. I can not afford to fix it right now, since my industry is the residential subdivision market and we just don't have any work righ now. We will see how long I can keep doing this for. Again thanks a bunch.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Won't turnover yet plenty of juice in battery...Help (justaposter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justaposter* »_I know, this is getting stupid! Anyway, I disconnected and connected the negative cable on the driver's side and it worked!!




























Thank you guys for the suggestion. As I understand, this is a short term solution. I will keep you guys posted when it occurs again. I can not afford to fix it right now, since my industry is the residential subdivision market and we just don't have any work righ now. We will see how long I can keep doing this for. Again thanks a bunch.

is there a fuse for the KESSY module? Perhaps, pulling out this fuse will work also to reset the module.


----------

